# How to manually tune/XM Radio Install



## Major2829 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm trying to set up my xm by using empty FM frequency however it seems that my radio scans for available channels only and isn't letting me manually pick each station. Is there a way to do this? Thanks.


----------



## Chupracabre (Mar 5, 2005)

*shouldn't matter*

I have a Roady 2 that transmits via FM - I set the roady then have my HU scan - it always finds it.

However there should be a button on your HU that allows you manually select the FM channel .2 at a time.

But your signal for the FM tranmitter should be strong enough for the scan to find it.


----------

